# 21 years and still living at home. Can anyone relate?



## brookiecookie (May 18, 2011)

21 years old and still living at home. I will be 22 this year. I work pretty much full time so I am just saving money right now and I plan on moving out on my own sometime within the next year. I feel like living at home makes my anxiety worse, though. I feel like a complete loser. All my friends are married, engaged, living on their own. Why am I so behind? It really sucks! I rarely get out. Dating is pretty much hell while living with social anxiety and everybody is so busy getting together with friends happens only once or twice a month. I do know a few people still at home with the parentals....but I never thought I'd be one of them........:blank

Can anybody relate?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not so bad just yet. I plan on getting out as well. When you get to around 25 or 30 then it looks kinda weird.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

still living at home at twenty-one is pretty common. and i guess it's pretty common to feel that way, but you're planning to move out soon, so that's good.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, but it doesn't bother me too much, in regards to not meeting the standards of society. Of course I hate having little private space and hearing my parents *****, but sometimes I feel that their company is the only thing keeping my mind somewhat anchored.

At least you're making steps to get what you want. Different people deal with different predicaments. So you're still at home at an age when a majority of people aren't. They can't judge you for that, as they have no real idea what you've had to deal with that led to your situation. You shouldn't judge yourself through their perspective, either.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

brookiecookie said:


> 21 years old and still living at home. I will be 22 this year. I work pretty much full time so I am just saving money right now and I plan on moving out on my own sometime within the next year. I feel like living at home makes my anxiety worse, though. I feel like a complete loser. All my friends are married, engaged, living on their own. Why am I so behind? It really sucks! I rarely get out. Dating is pretty much hell while living with social anxiety and everybody is so busy getting together with friends happens only once or twice a month. I do know a few people still at home with the parentals....but I never thought I'd be one of them........:blank
> 
> Can anybody relate?


yes I am 21 and I still live at home with my parents and brother who is 17 now, I do not feel the need to move and I cannot support myself financially yet, I do go to college and I do work during the summer times and I never had a Full time job for the rest of the years, I do not feel the need to get married at young age, for me everyone should get married and they are ready financially or until they finish college with a steady job at around the age of 25 and above. Do not worry your still young and you will find someone in the future. I do not have friends right now but I manage.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, I'm 21 and still live at home. I'm not proud of it, BUT I'm working on changing it.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I can relate. I am 29 and still at home. Because my parents don't want to let me go. I have a job, enough income and savings to rent a nice apartment and I am completely willing to move out.

But in India, you stay with your parents. There's a good reason for it too. There is no "social safety net" here. If you screw up, the state will not give you a penny. When you retire, there is no old folks benefits. Either you save up while you were still working or you have good relationships with your family who think nothing of providing for you. They provided for you when you were growing up. You provide for them when they grow old. It's a system that works. I don't mind it too much apart from the lack of privacy.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm almost 21 and am nowhere near moving out anytime soon.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

21 at home isn't bad. Most people at that age are probably still at least partially relying on their parents for support (help with bills, school, etc.)

Besides, I moved out at 22 and look how good I turned out! :b


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

almost 23, would like to be financially independant but just dont have the social support outside of family, or any money or income - but I guess some ambition could solve that.


----------



## brookiecookie (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I guess it's not so bad. I'm just going to continue to save money and better my life...and see where it takes me.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm almost 24 and live with my parents. I've lived on my own on and off for years, though. I just can't afford to do it right now because I'm finishing college.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

23


----------



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't wait to graduate and get a full time job so I can move out. I hate living at home and I can't stand it.


----------

